# Turkeys dying????



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

We have 5 turkeys that are 3 weeks old and two of them died this week. First one died with no notice or symptoms the second was lethargic and gasping for air and died after 12 hrs.

Any ideas??


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Does their poo look normal? Plenty of access to water? Did they get wet at any time?


----------



## LoriH (Jan 12, 2014)

poop was a little runny but not liquid. Lots of water and never wet


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Try treating for cocci...


----------

